# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] Κουζίνα miele H4117E, κρύσταλλο πυρίμαχο.

## sofos7

Καλησπέρα , έχω μια κουζίνα miele και μου έσπασε το εξωτερικό κρύσταλλο.
Η miele θέλει την μάνα της και το πατέρα της για καινούριο, και παράδοη σε 15 μέρες.
Ξέρω οτι υπάρχουν μαγαζία που φτίαχνουν κρύσταλλα για κουζίνες (πυρίμαχα) σε ένα που βρήκα μου είπε πως φτίαχνει κρύσταλλα, (διάφανα η φιμέ) αλλα δεν τα βάζει πάνω στην πόρτα (απλά το κόβει), άσχετα αν τους πάω την πόρτα εκεί. Ξέρει κανείς να μου πεί που θα βρώ κανα μαγαζί που να έχει πυρίμαχα κρύσταλλα και να τα κολλάει πάνω στην πόρτα;;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## JOUN

Γιατι δεν παιρνεις σιλικονη αντοχης σε θερμοκρασια και να την κολλησεις εσυ;
Δεν ειναι τιποτα δυσκολο.

----------


## sofos7

Το σκεύτικα αυτό αλλά πρέπει να ανοιχθούν και δύο τρύπες στο τζάμι για να μπεί το χερούλι της πόρτας.
Στο τηλέφωνο ήταν επιφυλακτικός ακόμα και για τις τρύπες.
 Χώρια που πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν τα υπολειπόμενα κομμάτια κρυστάλλου που έχουν μείνει στίς άκρες πάνω απο την παλιά κόλλα.

----------


## sofos7

Καλησπέρα παιδία, βρήκα λύση στο πρόβλημα μου, φώναξα τζαμά και μου έβαλε κρύσταλλο πυρίμαχο, κάναμε και μια ηλεκτροστατική βαφή περιματρικά όπως ήταν και το παλιό.
 Το έβαλε το τζάμι επάνω στην κουζίνα το κράτησε λίγο και το στερέωσε απο κάτω για να μην μετακινηθεί και έβαλε στο πάνω μέρος τενία για να το κρατάει και να κολλήσει. Η κόλλα που έβαλε ήταν άσπρι, σε πιστόλι ήταν. Μου είπε να το αφήσω 24 ώρες. Ελπίζω πως δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα επειδή κολλήθηκε όρθια.
 Το μόνο που μένει είναι να βάλω και το διακοσμητικό το οποίο ήταν κολλημένο με μία μαύρη τενία διπλής όψεως τι τενία είναι αυτή δεν ξέρω. (βέβαια δεν είναι απαραίτητο το διακοσμητικό)

----------


## bleriot

ανασταίνω το θέμα γιατί έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα: έσπασε το εξωτερικό κρύσταλλο του φούρνου. 
Θα πάρω τηλέφωνο για ανταλλακτικό αλλά κάτι μου λέει οτι πρέπει να κάθομαι πριν ακούσω την τιμή. Ηθελα να ρωτήσω τον φίλο Σοφό πως πήγε η επισκευή με τον τρόπο που περιέγραψε αυτά τα χρόνια; οποιοσδήποτε τζαμάς έχει πυρίμαχα; πως γινεται η ηλεκτροστατική βαφή πάνω σε τζάμι; (απ'ότι είδα το παλιό κρυσταλλο είχε ένα είδος φιλμ περιμετρικά που ήταν μαύρο). Την πόρτα μπορώ να τη βγάλω απο τους μεντεσέδες και να κολληθεί οριζόντια.

----------


## sofos7

Όλοι όσοι ασχολούνται με τζάμια μπορούν να σου φέρουν και πυρίμαχο, η ηλεκτροστατική βαφή είναι μόνο για αισθητικούς λόγους και πιο πολύ για να μην φαίνεται η κόλλα, εγώ την έκανα και 1-2 πόντους πιο στενή την περιμετρική λωρίδα. Ο τζαμάς θα ξέρει που θα την πάει για την βαφή. Μπορείς να βγάλεις την πόρτα και να την κολλήσεις το τζάμι στο τραπέζι. Ο λόγος που έγινε η κόλληση (και η μέτρηση πριν) με την πόρτα επάνω στην κουζίνα ήταν για λόγους ακριβείας. Επειδή το τζάμι προεξέχει από την πόρτα και δεν γίνονταν να ξέρουμε το πόσο προεξέχει διότι είχε γίνει θρύψαλα το τζάμι ήταν η πιο σίγουρη επιλογή, το ίδιο ισχύει και για την τοποθέτηση.

----------


## xsterg

τι εγινε βρε παιδια? και εμενα στην μανα μου χωρις να ειναι σε λειτουργια η κουζινα για δυο ημερες εσπασε ξαφνικα και ανεξηγητα το τζαμι του φουρνου. η κουζινα ειναι bosch. τι να πω? μου φαινεται οτι το κανουν επιτηδες ψευτικο για να το πληρωνουμε ολη την ωρα.

----------


## bleriot

Σε μένα χάλασαν οι μεντεσέδες (ένα μικρό πιράκι έσπασε δηλαδή) και  άνοιξε τέρμα η πόρτα και χτυπησε το χερούλι κατω στο πλακάκια και έγινε  κομμάτια το εξωτερικό τζάμι. Το κόστος για 2 μεντεσέδες και ένα τζάμι  στην αντιπροσωπεία είναι περίπου τα 3/4 της τιμής όλου του φούρνου!!
 Συμπέρασμα, μακριά απο Miele στο μέλλον, άσε που δεν ψήνει και πολύ καλά...
Όμως τώρα τι κάνουμε; 
Πήρα τηλέφωνο έναν τζαμά και ομολογώ οτι μπερδευτηκα λίγο με τις  ποιότητες και την ορολογία. Του ζήτησα γυαλί πυρίμαχο και μου έλεγε για  κεραμικό. Νομίζω οτι το γυαλί αυτό όπως της πόρτας που έσπασε πολύ μικρά  κομματάκια (ασφαλείας)  πρώτα το κόβουν και μετά το ψήνουν για να  σκληρύνει και έχει και αντοχή στη θερμοκρασία (tempered glass). Το  κεραμικό τι είναι; αυτό για τις εστίες; 
Διαστάσεις μπορώ να πάρω ακριβώς με την πόρτα βγαλμένη από την διακοσμητική ταινία inox που έχει στο κάτω μέρος για να κολληθεί και οριζόντια

Την ηλεκτροστατική βαφή την έκανε απο την μέσα μερια ο δικός σου, απο  κει που κολλιέται πάνω στο πλαισιο το τζάμι ή απέξω;  Σκέφτομαι αντι για  βάψιμο αν θα μπορούσα να βάλω φιλμ - μεμβράνη που βάζουν στα τζάμια των  αυτοκινήτων για να γίνουν φυμέ. Το οριτζιναλ είχε ένα πράγμα σαν μαλακό φιλμ ή μπογιά που ήταν γκρι απο την μια μεριά και μαυρο απο την άλλη που ήταν κολλημένο στο τζάμι.   

Βρήκα επίσης οτι η γκρί κόλλα σιλικόνης ανθεκτική στη θερμοκρασία που  χρησιμοποιούν στο εργοστάσιο και οι περισσότερες αντιπροσωπείες για τα  τζάμια φούρνου είναι η Pactan 6076 και η Novasil S76 (υπάρχουν στο  ebay). Άλλοι χρησιμοποιούν οποιαδήποτε κόλλα σιλικόνης ανθεκτική στη  θερμοκρασία. Απλώς θέλει 24 ώρες να στερεοποιηθεί καλά.

----------


## gcnick

Υπάρχει λύση στο πρόβλημα και το λέω γιατί κατασκευάζω Miele εξωτερικά κρύσταλλα πόρτας 
σας επισυνάπτω φωτό πριν και μετα. Για πληροφορίες τηλ. 210-5121707
http://www.antalaktika-hlektrikon.gr
IMG_0477.jpgIMG_0530.jpg

----------

